# Can I play music through USB on an Alpine head-unit?



## leftygt (Sep 9, 2013)

I want to use my N7 in my car for music and sat-nav - but I dont want a permanent install as it wouldn't last long where I live !! I am going to use a Brodit car mount :

http://www.amazon.co.uk/DSL-Brodit-Google-Brodit-Passive-Countries/dp/B009YSI5QA/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1378720576&sr=1-2&keywords=brodit+nexus+7

I was hoping to connect the N7 directly into the USB port on my Alpine CDE-W235BT and play music and charge the N7 this way, but I just keep getting "USB error" on my head unit when I try this, although it is taking a charge. I was going to stream the music to the head unit via Bluetooth, but only google play music works anyway near the way I want it to - and I dont like the interface on that. I have read that USB music is supported if using custom rom's and the device is rooted - but I've never rooted anything before so looking for advice on the best option for me. Oh and I forgot to mention, I have the latest (4.3) android installed - would I need to do a factory reset before and modifications?

Thanks


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

AFAIK, playing sound through car radio, standard USB data connection is impossible. The problem there, is your head unit (as most of them in the market), is only ready to assume your nexus as a mass storage USB device. Things like IPhone/IPod adapters actually use the device integrated DAC and play music trough standard 3,5 audio jack. The USB connection is just there for controlling the playback functions. You'll need something like this in order to get the tablet sound through your car speakers, provided that your head unit has some kind of stereo audio input, in the 1st place. If not, you'll be required some sort of adapter/cd changer emulator for that, too. Needless to say: be ready to spend some...


----------

